# Lost Boris Karloff Shindig Appearance Singing Monster Mash



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is awesome! Thanks for this ... and thanks for all the great Halloween music. I got hooked on this stuff about 5 years ago, and I most of my 270 or so Halloween albums I've got is courtesy of you and Scar Stuff. If there's ever anything I can do for you ... some Halloween music that you might not have yet (if any such music exists) or audio from any old scary movie ... lemme know. I owe you.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No problem. There are so many halloween recordings out there Jason and I both have only begun to scratch the surface I'm sure. Pretty much all of the recordings I've had on my wish list have been found as well.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Question...for us illiterates....when the album comes up on MegaUpload do you have to purchase the album or is it free to download?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

MegaUpload Downloads are free.


----------

